# Honey w/ Honey Comb



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Hey Guys,

I was wondering if any of you are familiar with places that distribute honey WITH the comb - online ordering.

There's a guy that stops by where I work once a week & sells us peanuts & fresh honey but no comb.

For Mothers Day I want to send my Grandma Honey with the Honey Comb - it's one of her favorite memories from childhood & absolutely can not find it. Well I've found a few sites but it's sold out nor do I know the quality. So I thought I'd check with ya'll. She's 79 & still kickin' & my Grandma's memory is still pretty sharp, you never know how long they have & this would be really special for her.

I did get her some honey from my guy & she got all giddy (it was really cute) of course her 1st question was, does it have the comb... Sadly I told her no but implied it's super fresh. But she told me how impossible it is to find now these days - which I'm beginning to see... She use to have it for me when I was little & I'd put it with the comb in my cereal - so yummy 

Thanks ya'll!

:woof:


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

mmm.. honey with the comb rocks. wish i could help you.hoping to have my own bees in a few years and look forward to it. ive been able to find this in other countries but not so much here and definitely not in the NYC. 

Ever thought about keeping bees? Do you have a yard?


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

NinaThePitbull said:


> mmm.. honey with the comb rocks. wish i could help you.hoping to have my own bees in a few years and look forward to it. ive been able to find this in other countries but not so much here and definitely not in the NYC.
> 
> Ever thought about keeping bees? Do you have a yard?


I know it's so delicious! I can't find it here in FL either. I do have a yard but neighbors are too close & am highly allergic to bee stings - wasp stings more so :/

I did find something though - it's available & can be ordered online. Just don't understand why it isn't more popular 

Pure Natural Comb Honey

That's awesome that you're going to have your own bee yard soon - I really hope you do & best wishes . That's really nifty


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Found a neat site & wanted to share... I'm into natural candles & old school honey... Not the sugar crud they sell in stores these days. At least there's a few bee farmers left in this country still making the good stuff 

http://www.honeyflowfarm.com/qs30/products.php?pid=43&detail=true


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

My grandparents raised bees until my grandma was almost killed by them. ;/

I have seen honey with the comb quite a few places here, but I can't say exactly where. I believe there are a couple of shops in Gatlinburg that sell it certain times of the year.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Mmmm. Some one my mom knows gave us some once when I was little. Yummy. Sorry I can't help you though. Maybe we will have to raise bees and pit bulls. lol.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

http://www.sweetgourmet.com/Gunters-Pure-Comb-Honey-P883.aspx

This is what kind of honey w/ the comb that I use.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

GTR said:


> My grandparents raised bees until my grandma was almost killed by them. ;/
> 
> I have seen honey with the comb quite a few places here, but I can't say exactly where. I believe there are a couple of shops in Gatlinburg that sell it certain times of the year.


Yikes, sorry to here about your grandma :/ hope she wasn't hurt too bad. I'm mad allergic to bee stings, ant bites & any other insect bite really. I have to be careful of what lotion & soap I use too :/... I got stung on the foot once & it swelled for 2 weeks hurt at first then itched like a mofo.



aimee235 said:


> Mmmm. Some one my mom knows gave us some once when I was little. Yummy. Sorry I can't help you though. Maybe we will have to raise bees and pit bulls. lol.


That's okay - it is certainly delicious for sure - all of a sudden I've been in a mad rush to find honeycomb honey... Lol it's my grandmas mothers day present, so I sent her some from that link I shared, hope she likes it



dixieland said:


> Gunter's Pure Comb Honey
> 
> This is what kind of honey w/ the comb that I use.


Really? I'll have to try it out, how's shipping?


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

I could've helped you out if you asked this question last year lol, my cousin raised bees for the longest he just did stop messing with them this year. (I think he stopped raising bees) I can check with him next time I see him outside


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Really? I'll have to try it out, how's shipping?


I don't really know how the shipping is with it.I buy it here at the farmers market or different roadside stands.Out of several ones I've tried this seems to taste the best to me.
I looked at the bottle up in my cabinet and the company didn't have a website,so I just googled it and this is what came up.
Let me know if you do try it and how the shipping is.


----------

